# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Electric touch plus falso?

## Lung

Pues he recibido hoy un electric touch, al abrirlo lo primero cuando lo abri para probarlo es que no funcionaba, fui a comprar otras pilas y era esto, alguna bateria estaba mal.

Pero luego al encenderlo me he fijado qu ela luz que indica que esta activo es de color azul, cuando en todos los videos que he visto es amarilla/verde. 

Es normal que sea el led azul? He pensado que alomejor cambia de color si la pila esta baja o algo...

Un saludo...

PD la tienda es española. no viene de china ni ningun sitio dudoso.

----------


## ericmelvin10

El plus tiene la Luz azul (al menos el mio) que esta comprado directamente a Ygal.

Asi que todo correcto.

----------


## MagoAlieri

Que envidia malsana me daís de tener ese gimmick so ******** jajajaja

----------


## ericmelvin10

Pues no lo he utilizado micho la verdad, por la preparacion que requiere. O vas a hacer una sesion con ESO a proposito, o es un poco engorro.

----------


## jackosky

No creo querer electrocutar a los niños aun...aunque siempre hay un hincha pelotas que se lo merecería....  :Smile1:  ...en lo personal encuentro mas espectacular el Gimmick de "Flash" o algo así...queda brutal para apariciones / desapariciones y transformaciones (no tengo ninguno de los dos)...pero es solo una opinión...

----------


## ericmelvin10

Yo lo planeo usar para mover sal y pimienta o papelitos en un bar, entrar en el leroy merlin y encender florescentes... Y cuando se me quite el miedo al calambrazo, como refuerZo de implantacion de una carta a un espectador en conjunto con una baraja invisible

----------

